# 3 month Accommodation in Sydney



## James83

Hi,

Travelling to Oz in September, flying into Sydney planning to stay there for 3 months.. preferably by the beach! 

Any advice on general living costs.. rent and bills ect.. ideally I would share living with other travelers.. also any good links for sorting living plans out over the net before arrival?

Thanks!

James.


----------



## Dexter

Yeah - if you are here for 3 months only, accommodation may be really expensive. My suggestion is to try websites like Gumtree in order to find some accommodation offers (shared accommodation). I would expect that you pay $150 - $200 per week for shared accommodation and it is likely to include all the bills. Food - $50 - $100 per week. Public transport - another $50 per week.


----------



## James83

Thanks Dexter!

I will be working during those months hopefully, thanks for the info.. I might do hostels for first few weeks, do the costs vary?

What can traveller jobs pay per week? Fruit picking, office work ect.?

Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## Boboa

Jobs can pay anywhere from $10-25 per hour. Highest usually the "nightlife " industry, pubs and nightclubs. Hospitality is the lowest. Rural and fruit picking pays well, around $20ish


----------



## James83

Thanks for the info.. would you recommend trying to sort out work before my arrival?


----------



## Zynski

James83 said:


> Thanks for the info.. would you recommend trying to sort out work before my arrival?


Hi,

I'm moving to Sydney from the USA Nov 1st and plan to stay for 3 months. I was just curious if you found anywhere good to stay and whether or not you were able to set up a jo before your arrival


----------



## stateEstate

Hi Zynski, do you know the proposed Sydney area where to live?


----------



## stateEstate

Zynski, I hope you would find nice rental on Real Estate, Rental Properties, Properties for rent in Australia - State Estate - easy property solution before your arrival.


----------



## James83

Hi,

I stayed in Bondi for 2 weeks in a hostel.. Which is expensive.. but it's right on the beach.. Saw the City and did done sightseeing..
I did find a few apartments.. Plenty on Gumtree..
I've got a farm job now.. but I would return to Sydney to live for sure..
Own bedroom in Eastern suburbs would be around 220-250 a week..


----------



## HanahK

Cheapest hostel to live in would be Balmain Backpackers although it isn't by the beach. But because the cost was so low I had extra money to spend on day trips when I wasn't working. I lived there for 3 months and there are quite a few people living there who work also so they are curteous of others! 
Also check out gumtree for other places to stay short term and for jobs.


----------

